# strange discharge one week after end of period



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I finished my period about a week ago, and yesterday I noticed I have a strange coloured discharge (watery and pink in colour) with a sharp odour to it. (feel so embarrassed).There are no other symptoms though, does anyone have any idea what it could be? does this sound like some sort of infection? I can't think how I have got one if i have since my life this last month has been one long round of work sleep work sleep work!Should I wait a day or two and see if it goes on its own or should I book an appointment at the doctors? (bearing in mind it takes nearly a week to get one).any advice would be much appreciated,Clair xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well stress (assuming the work sleep thing is stressful like it sounds) can make people more likely to get an infection anywhere.Sometimes it is something that is usually there that gets out of balance and overgrows rather than something new you got into.You might call the doctor's office and see if you can talk to them or a nurse about the symptoms and see what they suggest (they does it sound like you need to be seen make the appointment kinda of thing, or do they have some OTC treatment they think you could try first).K.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Try not to worry Clair, easy for me to say! I'd do as Kath suggests and perhaps have a word with your surgery. It could be an infection and can be easily diagnosed if the Dr takes a swab. There's a really good site on women's bits and bobs http://www.2womenshealth.co.uk/If you click onto "Disorders of the vagina" on the left of the screen, there's a list of infections.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I phoned the doctors surgery at lunchtime and I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back (still waiting four hours later), at the same time as that symptom I've been feeling extremely fatigued as well but nothing normal to suggest infection like discomfort or itiching or burning of any sort.I started two weeks ago on some tablets to try and stabilize my bladder problems, so I'm not sure if that medication could be causing these symptoms....Guess I just started worrying when I looked up the discharge thing on the internet and it started mentioning pregnant women having the pink thing!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Sounds like maybe a yeast infection. can you get an OTC medication like gyne lotrimin or monistat. You can try one of these and see if it helps. Also using a vinegar and water douche may help and shouldnt hurt, just dont douche a day before you see the dr, if you see one cause it will wash away the secretions needed for an acurrate swab.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

arghhh! isn't it just sods law that after posting above the symptoms went away..I haven't had any abnormal discharge since lunchtime, im due to call doctor again tomorrow but how am I supposed to demonstrate the problem if it spontaneously disappears?







If he asks me to go in for a smear I will go anyway to be on safe side but I hate it when symptoms disappear for no reason!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Every website and doctor i have seen says NEVER to douche, so im not sure that would be a good idea. But then again, i have no idea. lol. Im so unuseful.


----------

